# *Looking to eat Dietary Fat* How to prepare eggs?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys, i've been on a 'No fat' diet for a week or so now and i'm starting to feel lousy. i thought going off dietary fat would be a positive for IBS, but i'm finding it difficult to think. i only realized recently that EFA's, Essential Fatty Acids are a crucial part of the diet. i know the body can't make certain proteins and i'm finding the same thing is true about dietary fat. what foods contain the EFA's? i can't seem to find a direct answer anywhere. which ones are ideal to eat? seeing as how i need them, but only want the bare minimum so i don't stress the gut too much.i've only been eating lean chicken and white rice.i used to eat egg yolks, but found the high fat in them to be problematic for the gut. i was just wondering the best way i can prepare them so i can eat them with minimal amount of gut issues? could i scramble them or would this make it difficult to digest? i heard scrambling them makes them contain dairy? is this true because i'm allergic to dairy? i just don't want to eat them raw. how many yolks would i need to eat get enough EFA's? thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of people add milk to the eggs when they scramble them, you do not have to do that. You could add a splash of water rather than a splash of milk, but you do not have to add either.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essential_fatty_acid#Food_sourceshttp://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/113/2 has info on egg yolks.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I scramble my eggs with nothing but salt and pepper. Sometimes I add cheese but cheese is my friend, we have no problems with each other. I will sometimes add turkey bacon bits for some extra flavor without the fat and grease. Turkey bacon is really good and its like 98% fat free and has never bothered my stomach. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I understand the desire to avoid fats, but you need some--the right ones. Olive oil is great, as is coconut oil. Do some research; coconut oil may solidify when cool, but doesn't count as a 'hard'fat. It is actually quite good for you and has beneficial properties for the gut. Olive oil does, too. Coconut oil is good for frying because it can be heated to quite high a temperature without losing the good properties. Again, do some research and don't take my word for it.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok thanks guys.so scrambled eggs don't contain milk unless you add it. got it. i'll try scrambled eggs.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i eat my scrambled eggs like this.Unsalted butter, about 7 eggs, and lots of feta cheese. Do not overcook your eggs as soon as they are ready get them off the heat and eat them with in half an hour. Eating feta cheese with the eggs helps alot for IBS-D. But it must be Feta cheese because Feta cheese is a hard cheese and does not have any artifical colors added to it.You can add a little water to it at the start too if you want.Also i 100% control my IBS-D with my High fat diet. I posted it here.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140891-frustrated-with-diets-for-ibs/One of the reasons i think it works is because i eat zero inflammation causing foods. While all them fatty amino acids help repair and heal a damaged stomach. Inflammation is the result after something was damaged and is the body's natural way to heal. For example the average vegetable oils today are heated and there for rancid and damage/inflammation causing. While extra vergin cold pressed olive oil gives me absolutely zero stomach problems because it's cold pressed and there for not rancid.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

I don't think that the preparation of the eggs has anything to do with how your body processes the yolk. As a matter of fact, I find it interesting that you posted this issue because one of my main staples of protein is eggs. They don't bother me, I can eat them for breakfast, lunch, or dinner, and the yolk is a very beneficial fat, which is the opposite of what we have been lead to believe. An egg is almost a perfect food. The IBS has me, especially this past year, staying away from so many foods.I spray Pam in a non-stick pan and fry my egg over easy ( I love mopping up the yolk with toast). I also put it in a sandwich with flash-fried Canadian bacon, a thick slice of tomato, and lettuce. Before I was lactose intolerant, I used to eat that with a slice of melted cheese as well.Now that dairy is the enemy, my breakfast/lunch meal is usually the "Pam-fried" egg, toast with SmartBalance or some other olive-oil 0-trans fat spread, and grits made with water, sea salt, and SmartBalance. I feel full, and my stomach doesn't bother me.A lot of people like soft-boiled eggs, which I've never tried, or hard-boiled. This way, there's nothing even touching the egg... you've cooked it in it's shell, in boiling water.Please don't eat raw eggs. You don't want Salmonella or E.Coli on top of IBS, that's for certain!


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

Lane CT said:


> I don't think that the preparation of the eggs has anything to do with how your body processes the yolk. As a matter of fact, I find it interesting that you posted this issue because one of my main staples of protein is eggs. They don't bother me, I can eat them for breakfast, lunch, or dinner, and the yolk is a very beneficial fat, which is the opposite of what we have been lead to believe. An egg is almost a perfect food. The IBS has me, especially this past year, staying away from so many foods.I spray Pam in a non-stick pan and fry my egg over easy ( I love mopping up the yolk with toast). I also put it in a sandwich with flash-fried Canadian bacon, a thick slice of tomato, and lettuce. Before I was lactose intolerant, I used to eat that with a slice of melted cheese as well.Now that dairy is the enemy, my breakfast/lunch meal is usually the "Pam-fried" egg, toast with SmartBalance or some other olive-oil 0-trans fat spread, and grits made with water, sea salt, and SmartBalance. I feel full, and my stomach doesn't bother me.A lot of people like soft-boiled eggs, which I've never tried, or hard-boiled. This way, there's nothing even touching the egg... you've cooked it in it's shell, in boiling water.Please don't eat raw eggs. You don't want Salmonella or E.Coli on top of IBS, that's for certain!


ok, thanks great to hear from you.i've always eaten boiled eggs, but was wanting to try scrambled eggs. dairy is my enemy as well since getting IBS. so you haven't had any issue with scrambling eggs? what does scrambling the egg do to it? i was planning on only eating the yolk because it has all the vitamins.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The scrambling doesn't do anything to it nutritionally. As long as you are using a non-stick pan and fat free spray and not having to add a ton of butter... you should be good.However eating a scrambled egg isn't the best if you do not want to eat the egg white.







Kinda tough to separate the two once the scrambling has been done.... So for wanting to just eat the yolk and you are tired of boiled.. you might want to try to cook it sunny side up etc...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All the scrambling does is mix the yolk and the white together. However some people add a milk and a lot of fat when they are frying it up. That can be a problem when eating out more than when you cook them for yourself.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

yah, i don't add milk.i'm going to try egg yolks with imodium this time.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, i'm finding eggs are good, but having too many causes bad D. seems like 2 eggs at a time is ok for me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well 1 or 2 at a time is a serving size.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

yah, i only recently discovered how important dietary fat is. i tried having 6 at one time, but it gave me terrible D the next day.i might make another thread on dietary fat.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

are there any other types of dietary fat i can try? my stomach can't handle the eggs.


----------

